# Masters of the Universe: Revelation. Bear McCreary



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 25, 2021)

I've REALLY been enjoying this soundtrack, Bear McCreary has done an amazing job.
Regardless of what you may think of the show, I absolutely love the theme. The mix of metal with the heavy brass warms my heart.

I'm also happily surprised by the amount of traditional fantasy in the score, its generally orchestral instruments.
There's plenty of softer brass/strings moments too.

what do you guys think about re-creating this brass tone/legato? What libraries blended could get as close to these melodies?



The peak of the theme starts around 1:12



This one the theme starts around 40 seconds


----------



## J-M (Jul 27, 2021)

I listened to this a couple of days ago, I've really grown fond of Mr. McCreary's style of writing music!


----------



## PatrickS (Jul 27, 2021)

I also really rate his music for "The Walking Dead" and "Outlander".


----------



## Kery Michael (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! I don’t think that I ever would’ve listened to this otherwise.


----------



## Rex282 (Jul 27, 2021)

Love Bears work from way back in the Battlestar Galactica days.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 27, 2021)

Bear is so talented! I'm fascinated as to how he composes for the show. 

Bears style is so varied, he's known as a synth player? would he hire orchestrators and a team to work on all the nuance? (like other composers whom shant be named) 

Its some of that nuance that I really appreciate from a show like this, The harp swells, the layering of string arpeggios.

or does he compose the entire thing in the box, then export to sheet? If anyone knows, I would love to hear any insight into workflow like someone like Bears. 
I'm curious as to how much involvement the credited composer actually does, or do they just write some themes etc...

@Rex282 I was surprised to find this out! love that show!!! 

@Kery Michael My Pleasure, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 4, 2021)

McCreary’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. was the first TV score that does the electronic hybrid action thing (like Harry Gregson Williams’ Enemy of the State or Metal Gear Solid theme) that made me think “this is excellent!” You can tell he enjoys crafting the soundtrack to each moment and not just slapping some strings over a percussion loop.

Appreciate pointing out the new Masters of the Universe show. I wasn’t aware until now!


----------



## averystemmler (Aug 5, 2021)

Christopher Rocky said:


> Bear is so talented! I'm fascinated as to how he composes for the show.
> 
> Bears style is so varied, he's known as a synth player? would he hire orchestrators and a team to work on all the nuance? (like other composers whom shant be named)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what sort of help he has these days, but he was Elmer Bernstein's protégé, so I think it's safe to assume he knows the craft! I personally think he's a master.

There are some great interviews out there with him, about that and other things:





And his YouTube channel is a wild ride. haha



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUU2Z9O7Qw7PCT6fPN0yaHg


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 5, 2021)

I love his work on Black Sails. I've always wondered why he doesn't get more attention around these parts.


----------



## davidson (Aug 5, 2021)

Bear's great. Some of the pieces from his God of War soundtrack are truly brilliant and emotional.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Aug 6, 2021)

@averystemmler thanks for sharing that podcast, I had no idea how talented he was. 

@Zanshin whooa is that like hurdy gurdy heavy rock?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2021)

Listening to Masters of the Universe Soundtrack. 

I like it, I also notice it's quite Brass heavy. I guess being a hero/action type epic score that's part of the genre's signature. Not what I usually listen to, honestly, too much brass gives me a headache.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 8, 2021)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I've REALLY been enjoying this soundtrack, Bear McCreary has done an amazing job.
> Regardless of what you may think of the show, I absolutely love the theme. The mix of metal with the heavy brass warms my heart.
> 
> I'm also happily surprised by the amount of traditional fantasy in the score, its generally orchestral instruments.
> ...



The beginning of the main theme sounds suspiciously like this from the C64 (from 0:35)

Barbarian C64


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Aug 8, 2021)

Mark Stothard said:


> The beginning of the main theme sounds suspiciously like this from the C64 (from 0:35)
> 
> Barbarian C64


Wow that sounds a lot better than I remember on my c64 
....It sounds like it in spirit, but cant really hear the same melodies?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2021)

I wish modern composers will listen, and learn more from Papa J. Haydn, and how he used the Brass section very tastefully.


----------

